
Which tools are you using as a Product Manager in your company? - cheekusm
I am creating a list of products that are currently being used by product managers across multiple verticals. Could you please recommend a few so that I do not miss any important ones. TIA!
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

Looks like you published your list of tools yesterday
[https://browsee.io/blog/top-10-tools-for-product-managers-
in...](https://browsee.io/blog/top-10-tools-for-product-managers-in-2020/)

~~~
cheekusm
Yeah, just wanted to be sure that I am not missing any important ones!

